# Titan Quest IT Multiplayer Probleme



## Leschark (15. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen.
Ich wollte heute mal mit einem Kollegen Titan Quest Immortal Throne übers Internet zocken, aber es kommen immer Fehlermeldungen.
Wenn ich ein Spiel hosten möchte, kommt eine inGame Fehlermeldung "Es traten Netzwerk Probleme auf" und wenn ich mich in ein Spiel einklinken möchte muss man die Serverliste aktualisieren, doch dann friert das Spiel ein und es kommt eine Microsoft Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der aktuellste Patch ist installiert und verschiedene andere Spiele kann ich problemlos übers Internet spielen, zudem habe ich habe Windows Vista Home Premium und das MSI Notebook GX600.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. eine Lösung für diese Probleme?

mfG


----------



## Succer (15. Juli 2008)

Wird das Spiel evtl. von der Firewall geblockt?


----------



## Leschark (15. Juli 2008)

Succer am 15.07.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das Spiel evtl. von der Firewall geblockt?



Ich habe GData und es kamen auch 2 Nachrichten, welche ich allerdings mit "Immer erlauben" bestätigte, also glaube ich nicht, dass es daran liegt.
Ich habe es auch mal mit deaktivierter Firewall probiert und da kam das selbe Problem


----------



## Solon25 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal mit dem Stichwort Runtime Library aus dem Fehlerfenster gegoogelt.

Auf Seite 1 dieses Threads stand folgendes:



> Durch Zufall bin ich draufgekommen was es bei mir war.
> Ich den free Downloadmanager installiert bevor das Problem auftauchte.
> Deinstalliert und sofort war das Problem weg. Ohne Neustart.
> 
> Also kann es durch ein inkompatibles Programm verursacht werden.



Daraufhin kamen ein paar Danksagungen das es nun auch bei anderen klappt. Der Thread hat 4 Seiten, sollte sowas bei dir nicht zutreffen musst du dort mal weiter lesen


----------



## Leschark (15. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 15.07.2008 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal mit dem Stichwort Runtime Library aus dem Fehlerfenster gegoogelt.
> 
> Auf Seite 1 dieses Threads stand folgendes:
> 
> ...



Naja, die Tips aus dem Threat haben nicht geholfen, aber ich habe hier http://titanquest.4players.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4870
gelesen, dass man das Spiel als Admin ausführen muss. Habs gleich ausprobiert und es funktioniert wirklich  
Ich kann blos immer noch keine Spiele hosten


----------



## lancelotti (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe hast du Vista.
Dann solltest du für Titan Quest mal folgendes Probieren;
Gehe ind Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter dort auf Netzwerkverbindungen Verwalten.
Im folgenden Fenster auf Erweitert -> Erweiterte Einstellungen.
Im nun geöffneten Fenster sollte unter Adapter und Bindungen deine Netzwerkkarte über die TitanQuest im Netz gespielt wird ganz oben stehen.
Wenn nicht dann die Reihenfolge so Ändern das eben diese Netzwerkkarte über welche das Spiel gespielt werden soll ganz oben steht.

Dann sollte es eigentlich mit dem Netzwerkspiel klappen.

MfG
lancelotti

Edit: Dies sollte auf beiden Rechnern geschehen.auch unter XP


----------

